# Would you sell yours ? or did you ?



## marv_b (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi everyone
I currently own a 7D, and have a 50mm 1.4 canon
17-55mm 2.8IS
100mm Macro L
I have an opportunity to purchase a 70-200 2.8 mkii but will have to sell either the 17-55 or the 100L.
So what I am basically asking is would you sell a 17-55 to be left with the 100L, 50 1.4 and a 70-200 mkii ?
Macro is my 2nd love !
thanks 
Marv.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 29, 2013)

It depends on what is your first love. 

If it was me shooting only on a crop sensor, I'd be reluctant to give up the wide to mid FL range and be left with nothing wider than an 80mm equivalent in the 50mm f1.4. I'd find some other way to make it work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2013)

I would keep the general purpose zoom...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 30, 2013)

If I was forced into that choice I'd let the macro go, though macro isn't my second love; but I wouldn't be forced into the choice, I'd keep what I use until I could get the additional lens. There will always be another opportunity to get the lens, always.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would keep the general purpose zoom...



+1


----------



## WillThompson (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you use the 100mm as a macro or just a 100mm with IS. 

THE 70-200mm f2.8 L IS USM II is just as sharp at 100mm as the macro is so if you do not need macro get rid of it!


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 30, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I would keep the general purpose zoom...



+1. No doubt.


----------



## Zv (Jun 30, 2013)

So will you not need the wider FL at all? You'll be limiting yourself to the telephoto end which is fine if that's all you shoot. If you had a FF body then maybe it would make sense but I would keep it. You have a decent kit. May I ask the reason for the 70-200II purchase? Have you considered the f/4L IS? that way you could keep the 17-55.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

marv_b said:


> Hi everyone
> I currently own a 7D, and have a 50mm 1.4 canon
> 17-55mm 2.8IS
> 100mm Macro L
> ...



Fyi, when I bought my 70-200 mkii, is was just as impressive as my 100L. I didn't do much macro, so my 100 became expendable. I haven't sold it yet, but it is on the block. 

if you did sell the 17-55 you are probably liking at 750 for it... and you would give up all of your wide angle. I don't think it is worth losing that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 30, 2013)

7D + 17-55, 50, and 70-200 mrk II is my vote. 

I'm thinking getting Fuji x20. Why? SUPER MACRO mode, 1cm.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 30, 2013)

allow me to say that I LOVED my 100 L for a year. it was easily my favorite lens. it is obviously great for macro, it was a solid sports lens for me, it was a great portrait lens, etc. 

but the 70-200 can do all of that save for macro...

the 100 is light and spectacular... but with these options... it has to go.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2013)

Sell the lenses that you don't use!! What focal lengths we use is irrelevant, we each have our favorites for the subjects we shoot.

For example, In your situation, I would not even consider letting my 17-55mm or my 100L go because I use them. The 70-200 focal length was seldom used on my 7D. But --- that will not be the case for others, sell a lens if you don't use it enough to justify it.


----------



## G-V (Jun 30, 2013)

marv_b said:


> Hi everyone
> I currently own a 7D, and have a 50mm 1.4 canon
> 17-55mm 2.8IS
> 100mm Macro L
> ...



If macro is your second love, why are you even considering selling your only macro lens? 

Looks like you made up your mind before you even posted this.


----------



## marv_b (Jun 30, 2013)

G-V I guess you hit the nail.
After taking on board what has been said here is what I have decided.
The 70-200 has been offered to me for £900, which I didn't have.
I have sold a 70-300 IS (non L), a Sigma 17-70 OS HSM (mki), I am going to also sell the 17-55 because it will generate the balance of my needs. After purchasing the 70-200 I will sell the 50mm 1.4 and then replace the 17-55.
In photography I guess Macro is probably actually my first love, it's something I do at least 3 or 4 times a week.
I very rarely use the 50mm, it seems to get used out of guilt hehe.
I thank you all for replying as it has helped me to decide that I do need the 17-55, and along with the 100L and the 70-200 2.8 I would have a complimentary range of lenses.


----------



## marv_b (Jul 6, 2013)

Got the lens...................wow


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 6, 2013)

You got the 70-200 II? Did you sell the 17-55? I was gonna tell you to sell the 17-55, there's other alternatives that are cheaper. I had the 17-55 and I don't miss it. I went full frame and my 24-105 is so similar to the 17-55 on crop as the 24-105 on my 5d. I do appreciate the stronger build of the 24-105 over the 17-55, if the 17-55 was L build I'd keep it but now I don't even have a crop.


----------



## ForumMuppet (Jul 18, 2013)

If you love Macro and now have the 70-200 f/2.8 II, I would suggest you take a look at the Canon 500D close-up lens. It's a 77mm filter thread that attaches to your 70-200 and allows you to pull focus as close as 15".

http://youtu.be/6LFiMKiOMgc
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/87503-REG/Canon_2824A001_77mm_500D_Close_up_Lens.html


----------

